# Youth turkey hunt



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome morning out this morning with my 9 yr old daughter and 6 year old son. My daughter was the shooter this morning and son just observing. Called the boss hen into our decoy had a nice show from her for about 5 mins and my kids were in awe. Then my daughter says Dad there are three coming from the right. 3 jakes ended up coming right into the decoy strutting right in front of us 10 yards away. I pulled back the hammer and told my daughter to take her time. All the while her whole body is shaking bc she is so nervous. Then WHAM, shoots right in between two of their heads. They run off and look around for a while then walk off. They got to see more than most at a young age.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Awesome experience that they will never forget! Just curious, what county are you hunting?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Geauga county


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

I love in Geauga ad well. Heard a couple of gobbles of of the back deck this morning lol. Was curious, we are heading south tomorrow and trying to get a read in birds there. Thanks


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

caseyroo said:


> I love in Geauga ad well. Heard a couple of gobbles of of the back deck this morning lol. Was curious, we are heading south tomorrow and trying to get a read in birds there. Thanks


Took Grand Son this morning got his first jake the gobblin was everywhere in my area I was in Harrison Proud Grand Pa


----------

